# Car Hire



## Veronica Mc (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi

We are in Hua Hin and looking to rent a car to travel to Phuket, (need to leave car in Phuket) does any one know of any companies either in Hua Hin or online which dont cost a fortune, we have had prices of minimum 6oo pounds for 1 week, which I think is whey to much.

Any help appreciated

Thanks Veronica


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi
I looked at the Avis site, maybe a good starting comparison with other quotes, for eg a seven-day hire Hua Hin - Phuket for a small car Toyota Vios 1.5 Manual includes:	Local Tax, Collision Damage Waiver, Vehicle Registration Fee, Unlimited Mileage, and No one way fee is charged for this rental, came in at 8225 baht. Approx 170 GBP
GPS is an extra 200b per day.

Not recommending that company, but personally I'd stick to one of the international companies even if they may cost a little more, I'd tend to trust their insurance/accident cover, and vehicle condition, more than a local business.

There are no 'internationals' in our area, so if necessary I have rented from a local; had one _almost_ horror-story when I went to collect a vehicle and started it up and the clutch 'blew' as I went to reverse out of the car park, right in front of the owner. Declined offer of another vehicle and made other arrangements, at a guess I would have been held liable/blamed for the clutch repairs if it had died when I'd been 'on tour', a lucky escape as had provided credit card as security. Never again.


----------



## Veronica Mc (Jun 29, 2011)

Song_Si said:


> Hi
> I looked at the Avis site, maybe a good starting comparison with other quotes, for eg a seven-day hire Hua Hin - Phuket for a small car Toyota Vios 1.5 Manual includes:	Local Tax, Collision Damage Waiver, Vehicle Registration Fee, Unlimited Mileage, and No one way fee is charged for this rental, came in at 8225 baht. Approx 170 GBP
> GPS is an extra 200b per day.
> 
> ...


Thanks, we have saw to accidents in 2 days so decided it will be safer to take a taxi, for 8000 barts, will feel a bit safer doing it this way....

Thanks for your reply

Veronica


----------

